# Tekna all purpose saddle?



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

I've heard lots of good things about it, just wondering what other's thought? Thinking about a new saddle for my horse, wanna look into some different brands to see what's better.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I've heard good and bad about them.

They're comfy to sit in, but I've never actually ridden in one so I couldn't say what they're like to RIDE in. I found even the 16.5" comfortable and roomy enough for me [but the 17.5" was not too big] and I normally ride in a 17.5" so they seem to be very forgiving saddles room-wise.

However, there are quite a few almost brand new ones up for sale second hand in my area, which implies that people are buying them and then not being happy. Either something in how they fit the horse or the rider is off for a lot of people.

My advice would be to have a saddle fitter bring one out for you to try. If you like it and it fits your horse, go for it. The quality of materials and workmanship is good for the price.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> I've heard good and bad about them.
> 
> They're comfy to sit in, but I've never actually ridden in one so I couldn't say what they're like to RIDE in. I found even the 16.5" comfortable and roomy enough for me [but the 17.5" was not too big] and I normally ride in a 17.5" so they seem to be very forgiving saddles room-wise.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm hoping I could try a few other people own to see the fitting on my horse and go from there. How about Wintecs? Anyone have a preference or like them better?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I prefer Tekna over Wintec. 

I have 2, a dressage with a suade seat for my Haflinger and a Tekna Club for my mare. They fit nicely, both me and the horses and are soft and comfortable to ride in. 

There's the inevitable saddle squeak sometimes, but I remember my Wintec sometimes made funny sounds too and I tend to ignore it. The dressage has very nice knee rolls and the Club has thigh and knee rolls. 

The thing I really like about them was how easy it was to change the gullet plate. A turn of the little key thing they give you and the bolt comes off. I hated having to change the plates on the Wintecs because those were *not* "easy-change"

Definitely try one out if you can to see if you like it.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I prefer Tekna over Wintec.
> 
> I have 2, a dressage with a suade seat for my Haflinger and a Tekna Club for my mare. They fit nicely, both me and the horses and are soft and comfortable to ride in.
> 
> ...


That's nice to hear about the gullet plates because I definitely want one with an interchangeable gullet. Also I've heard from other people that the Wintec's squeak like crazy and the Tekna's aren't as bad. Thanks guys! I have someone who can lend their Tekna to me so I can see about how it fits my horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVED my Wintec.

I had a Wintec 500 CC jumping saddle and I adored it. Best saddle ever, I swear. I jumped some HUGE oxers in it with a very secure lower leg. Sadly my jumping horse retired and it just refused to fit my baby so I sold it to buy something that DID fit my girl - ended up with a leather dressage saddle so I need to find her a jumping saddle eventually!


----------

